# Jogging near the marina and Marshalls



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Two questions, 
When the weather turns cooler in October, do people jog/run on the beach near The JBR area. I have seen some people jogging along the footpaths, but I would like to avoid running on concrete, if I can.
I saw some people jogging in the safa park along szr, but that's like a 20 minute drive each way from the marina, right?
2nd question,
are there any stores likes marshalls, tj maxx, basically discounted branded clothing stores, the wife wants to know


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

1. Yes. You can jog on the beach, but since the beach is public, it can get crowded. 
2. No. There are not discount branded clothing stores here, but there are some stores that are similar to Macy's and I think there is an H&M here. She can always get clothes tailored/customized as some of the tailors here are good. I have seen a number of expats get dresses and the like copied from magazines, drawings, etc.

I also am from Houston, Bro. Drop me a line when you get in.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes there is - The Outlet Mall on the al ain road.

Dubai Outlet Mall


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Yes there is - The Outlet Mall on the al ain road.
> 
> Dubai Outlet Mall


Is that place worth going to or is it like the outlet malls back home where they are so far (so you've already committed to the trip) and the saving aren't there (same price as the stuff in the regular malls)? Some manufacturers do make specific items to be sold at the outlet malls (lesser/inferior quality).


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> 1. Yes. You can jog on the beach, but since the beach is public, it can get crowded.
> 2. No. There are not discount branded clothing stores here, but there are some stores that are similar to Macy's and I think there is an H&M here. She can always get clothes tailored/customized as some of the tailors here are good. I have seen a number of expats get dresses and the like copied from magazines, drawings, etc.
> 
> I also am from Houston, Bro. Drop me a line when you get in.


thanks for the info, i sure will.


----------

